# Quel prix pour mon Macbook pro 13" 2009 ???



## grald75 (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaite vendre mon Macbook pro 13" acheté en juillet 2009, en effet je souhaite passer en 15"...

Voici sa configuration : core2duo 2,26 ghz 2go ram, nvidia 9400M, carte SD...

Je sais que la réponse m'appartient finalement, mais je souhaiterai tout de meme avoir votre avis ; a quel prix devrais je le mettre en vente, sachant que je suis une personne extremement soigneuse et qu'il est en parfait état.

Merci de vos réponses, (j'avais pensé a 800 euros)

Grald / Paris


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2010)

mac2sell


----------



## grald75 (20 Septembre 2010)

Merci a toi !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

800 me parait être un assez bon prix .


----------



## BlueShell (22 Septembre 2010)

tu l'as vendu ?
à quel prix ?


----------



## grald75 (23 Septembre 2010)

non je l'ai pas encore vendu, je pense a 750 euros finalement


----------



## mac.love (24 Septembre 2010)

tu peux le vendre 850 il partira comme un petit pain!


----------



## Jacques L (24 Septembre 2010)

Je viens d'aller sur ebay pour voir un peu ce qui se passait, il y en a un même type que le tien mais avec plus de mémoire de un DD de 500, il est à 605 euros et il y a encore >3 jours d'enchères, il devrait partir vers 800 850, ça te donne une idée 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/MacBook-Pro-13-3...urs_Ordinateurs_Portables&hash=item20b3e1fb74


----------

